
I'm dreaming of a… statistically modelled White Christmas - iProject
http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/us-news-blog/2012/dec/23/dreaming-of-a-white-christmas
======
jpdevereaux
We're all out of news today in the UK so let's talk about the weather... in
America.

